# Yak Combo



## MightyBoosh (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi folks.

I'm looking at grabbing a new Daiwa Freams 2000/2500 to flick out of the yak. Now i'm pretty green to yak fishing and was after advice on a good rod to suit. Do i need to get one say under 7ft to be easy to manage around the yak or it doesn't really matter? I will targeting the estuary with it as I've got a few other larger rigs.

Thanks.
MightyBoosh.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi MightyBoosh!

It depends what you're going to be doing with it. For flicking plastics a longer rod makes things a little easier as it gives you extra distance on the cast. I don't see that having a 7' rod over say a 6' makes them any less manageable on the yak. In fact I find the longer rod allows me to play a fish around the front of the yak more easily. Personaly all my rods are 7' with the exception of my jigging/livebait outfit which is a 5'6". One caveat to this is that I always launch with my rods pre-rigged. If you're a surf launcher and rig up when you're past the breakers then a longer rod can be a pain when trying to thread your line up through the guides!

Paul


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Yep, as Paul said, use your standard length tackle, the longer rods do help play a fish right around the boat. 
Just gotta watch it if your lures/rigs get snagged near the tip of the rod, i've accidently dunked a reel or two while concentrating on the thin end of things.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

premium said:


> Just gotta watch it if your lures/rigs get snagged near the tip of the rod, i've accidently dunked a reel or two while concentrating on the thin end of things.


ooo yeah me too. I've learned to pull apart my 2-piece rods to untangle things at the tip rather than try to feed the whole rod behind me.


----------



## Tom84 (Feb 21, 2012)

yep same as everyone else has said, it also helps to get the rod over the front of a long kayak if you have a fish on. You can dip your rod under the kayak as well if the fish decides to do that. All my rods are over 6 ft and running line through the guides is a pain and as everyone else said would be a pain in swell. 
7 ft would be fine though.


----------



## ako (Nov 24, 2011)

What they said. Definitly 7 foot, espesially if you are throwing light weighted lures.


----------



## surfcaster (Oct 2, 2012)

Lazybugger said:


> Try a pfleuger patriarch xtr rod. It will make you happy in your pants


I second that, I have used custom built rods in the past in order to get quality components, but with the patriarch xtr, you get that with a production rod!


----------

